# Cutdown split experiment



## kbar1973 (Mar 18, 2015)

Five weeks ago I split my 2 strongest hives. I had been reading about different variations of making splits during the off season and decided to try a cut down split with one and a cut down split with the other except I put the split on top of the main hive separated by a snellgrove board. The queens went with the open brood into the new split, a frame of open brood and eggs was left with the main hive. 

Observation- Both of the main hives really brought in the nectar with no open brood to care for, I have added two supers at this point to each of the main hives. They started with 2 deeps only.

Hive 1 (split was separated from main hive) had me a bit worried, our weather here in So. AL delayed the new queen about a week and the population really dipped. At one point I thought it would was queen less, I found the queen a few days ago and she has 3 frames of solid larvae. The brood nest was empty as all of the capped brood had emerged. This hive will be booming in a few weeks, although I will keep a watch on the population and might need to shake some nurse bees into it.

Hive 2 (vertical split with split on top of snellgrove board) is doing really well. Queen was also delayed but I kept the population up by manipulating the openings on the snellgrove board. I really like the idea of the snellgrove board between the hives, so far the only negative has been moving the split off of the main hive for inspection as it is getting heavy. I might incorporate the snellgrove board into future splits.

So far I have been pleased with the production and no swarms yet, but it is still early on. I know someone has done this type of split before, I would like to hear thoughts on it , just thought I would share my experiment with everyone.


----------

